# 5.1 Boxen für Yamaha rx-v365 gesucht



## foin (26. April 2010)

Hey,

ich suche 5.1 Boxen für meinen neuen yamaha rx-v365, er hat 100watt ausgangsleistung, deswegen hat es wohl keinen sinn 1500watt boxen zu kaufen schätz ich mal so. der raum hat so etwa 15-20m². 
Mein Budget ist eher knapp, ich will nich so viel geld ausgeben, also so max 250€, weniger wäre besser also cool wären so um 150. 
Ich möchte auf alle fälle nen aktiv sub!
was haltet ihr vom Teufel Concept E100, kann ich das auch an den reciever anschließen?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## painschkes (26. April 2010)

_Muss es denn unbedingt 5.1 sein? Grad für 15-20m² wäre das fast übertrieben..(vom dem Teufel-Mist mal abgesehen..)

Ich würd dir ja eher ein paar schicke Heco Victa (zB.) ans Herz legen.._


----------



## Knallfix (27. April 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Muss es denn unbedingt 5.1 sein? Grad für 15-20m² wäre das fast übertrieben..(vom dem Teufel-Mist mal abgesehen..)
> 
> Ich würd dir ja eher ein paar schicke Heco Victa (zB.) ans Herz legen.._



schick sind sie nicht, die verarbeitung der folie ist stellenweise unter aller sau.
aber spielen tun sie für das geld echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Concept E100 taugt wirklich nur für den PC. Für größere Abstände sind die LS zu schwach.

Gebraucht bei Ebay wäre ne möglichkeit, die hier zb solltest du günstig bekommen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/HECO-Vogue-5-1-Dolby-Surround-Heimkino-Lautsprecher-/150436415573?cmd=ViewItem&pt=DE_Lautsprecher_Martin&hash=item2306b58855
Bin mit dem gleichen System damals ins 5.1 eingestiegen. Die machen wirklich ordentlich Radau.

knall


----------



## Wolfmania (27. April 2010)

Hi, in dem Preissegment würde ich wohl zu einem kleinen Canton-Movie Set tendieren, die sind schon ganz nett. Persönlich habe ich Nubert-Boxen, doch unter 100,- pro Box tut sich da nix.


----------

